# Sourdough Bulk Fermentation at 68 degrees



## sandyut

hello sourdough makers.  now that fall is cooling things down, my house is never much more than 68 degrees.  I was making a sourdough on Saturday and the bulk fermentation sat at room temp for most of the day and didn't do much of anything.  mid afternoon i popped it in the oven in "proof mode" at 90 degrees and that barely got it going - i think it was too little too late.  the loaf was ok, just more dense and not very airy.

at temps in the 60's-shoudl i plan on using the oven to proof?  overnight for like 12-20 hours?  

If anyone has experience with this, please advise.  :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I use this recipe.  It calls for bulk  fermentation  at around 68.  I bulk overnight than put into CI loaf pan for another 24 hours in fridge set at 36.  Works good for me.  I feed my starter the day before and bring it up to the level I need for the levon for the recipe. Then I leave it out on the counter the night before.  This recipe only calls for 50 grams.  All the work is done in the bowl for this one.









						The process
					

Welcome to my master recipe process… Please note: I have included a gallery of step by step photos below to compliment the written process. My recommendation is, if this is your first time using my…




					foodbodsourdough.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I also made a proofing box with a cheap plastic tote.  Got a cheap short table lamp and bought a temp controller to plug in.  This in the controller I bought but any cheap one will do.  The mat's do not get hot enough so just plug a light into it.  I will take pic when get home.  I leave my water and flour in it.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

I love, love me some sourdough. To answer your question, there are a few things that contribute to the length of your bulk fermentation, but "...most of the day" is not a long time. If you are only using only wild yeast for fermentation, it can take a while.  Twelve to fourteen hours bulk fermentation with another 12 or so secondary is not unusual. An ambient temp of 68 degrees should not be a problem and is probably beneficial.  

You actually want the fermentation to be longer for sourdough bread for a couple reasons. It helps the flavors develop and become a bit more "complex". It also is beneficial in achieving the large "airy" crumb that sourdough bakers strive for. 

My suggestion: just know that it's going to take two days to make good sourdough bread using only wild yeast. Be patient and your efforts will be rewarded.


----------



## sandyut

oldsmokerdude said:


> My suggestion: just know that it's going to take two days to make good sourdough bread using only wild yeast. Be patient and your efforts will be rewarded.


thanks!  I was kidna curious if this was the case.  so just wait out till it proofs and then move it on along.  many thanks

and yes wild yeast from very old starter...but kept nice a lively


----------

